# Saturday Pedicure appointment at Pu'u Wa'a Wa'a...



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought I would share a few photos of today's Vizsla romp in the tall grass and run on the lava at Pu'u Wa'a Wa'a on the Big Island of Hawaii.










On arrival both dogs (male, 55 lbs and female, 40 lbs) were concerned that we were going to leave them in the car while we went on a hike...










Watched the goats and sheep on the Pu'u.


























Once we got off the ranch land, the dogs were allowed run free. Having the dogs run on the A'a lava was the equivalent of a three hour doggy pedicure. No need to get out the Dremel tool this weekend...










There were also many opportunities for the dogs to search for birds (Turkey, Quail, Franklin, Kalij Pheasant), stare down cattle and calfs, attempt to chase sheep and goats, and enjoy the occasional petrified cow pie...










Not so happy Vizslas waiting in the car to go home...










Until I said we are having BBQ for lunch!

Aloha!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Petrified cow pie, the ultimate hiking food? I think I'll take the barbeque. Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Enjoyed your photos... Thanks!! Do they actually eat the cow pies??


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing. We honeymooned on the big island, remember those lava rocks fondly!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll take the barbeque.[/color]

I'm with you! We had pork ribs, beans and salad. We all enjoyed the hearty meal at the ranch after our three hour adventure. 


Do they actually eat the cow pies?? [/color]

Yes... the crunchy sun dried ones (certified organic, GMO and glutton free) seem to be the preferred selection... Our younger female likes to hold the the cow pie in her mouth and chew on them like it was a stick. While we are on the subject, Turkey poop is another delicacy that the young female never leaves unexamined. For the record, Saturday evening was bath time and it included teeth cleaning for a minty fresh breath.


remember those lava rocks fondly![/color]

A few of the guest to the islands don't particularly care for the Lava rocks... I'm glad you saw the beauty in our basalt lava wonderland. Considering basalt is ~50% silicates the fresh stuff feels and looks like broken glass, and the surface is difficult to walk on. I have taken a few spills on it and it felt like I fell on a cheese grader. 

We rent out our Ohana (we have a guest house on our property http://www.ophale.com)). Our last guest were honeymooning from Germany, worked for BMW, once they found out we had Vizslas they just had see and play with them. It turns out that they are actually Hungarian from Budapest, and love Vizslas! It was great to have guests that can talk Vislas and BMW's (own a 328i touring and a MINI Clubman S). Anyway, come back and visit our island again!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We are going to maui this year for vacation. Had I known there were vizslas I could visit with in big island, we may have chosen differently. We also are big 3-series fans. Maybe next time!!


----------

